# Orbea in Tour of Missouri breakaway



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Check out the Stage 3 video showing Team Type 1's Matthew Wilson riding his Orbea in the breakaway of the Tour of Missouri. He took all the KOMs that day. Coverage is running live if you get bored at work...


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Here's a picture of one of the bikes being prepped:









More of my photos from the Tour of Missouri here.


----------



## identifiler (Dec 24, 2005)

I have a few bikes and my opal is pure stealth attack bike, I love it for descending, cornering and sprinting out. Not the most comfy for climbing though...


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Big Jim Mac said:


> Here's a picture of one of the bikes being prepped:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's up with that seat?


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

Big Jim Mac said:


> Check out the Stage 3 video showing Team Type 1's Matthew Wilson riding his Orbea in the breakaway of the Tour of Missouri. He took all the KOMs that day. Coverage is running live if you get bored at work...


love how it was hosted by Paul Sherwen and Frankie Andrew....ahh you mean Andreu?
Love my Opal, nice to know sky's the limit on what you can do with it. While I agree it's an aggressive stiff bike particularly suited to day races and crits, I think it's a pretty solid climber as well. Not a featherweight but there is no wasted effort. Matt won the KOM jersey at Tour of Ireland, and Moises Aldape won the KOM at Missouri so you can really climb with it.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

My Opal in this Color scheme is on its way. Just got my tracking number, hope it can clear customs and be ready to ride for the weeked!!!


----------



## identifiler (Dec 24, 2005)

> I think it's a pretty solid climber as well. Not a featherweight but there is no wasted effort. Matt won the KOM jersey at Tour of Ireland, and Moises Aldape won the KOM at Missouri so you can really climb with it.


I am not gonna argue with you but I have an older style orca that is less stiff at the front. it swings beautifully on steep long climbs. I still take my opal out 95% of the time because most hills where I am are considered sprint hills (ie they are less than 1 km high gradient) and the longer flatter uphill go well with the Opal. If I do however climb Whiteface or Jay Peak in Vermont for example, I bring my Orca.

This being said, the Opal absolutely smokes on the descending, I used to suck at downhill until I got this bike.

Reguarding Team Type 1 KOM achievement, they are related to agressiveness in the breakaways and points not in sheer climbing talent. If youère at the front day in day out, your gonna pick up those points.


----------

